# Congratulations to the Prince and Dutchess



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

on their newborn son. Every baby is special. I hope he is happy, healthy, and has a happy childhood. He didn't ask to be born to the parents he has, and I hope he is able to cope with his high-pressure, high-profile life.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cheers to Prince David.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yaayyy!!!!arty: I wonder what his name is


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Woo Hoo, welcome little Prince ! :yo:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They seem to be fairly calm and go with the flow kind of people. I was hoping for a girl named Diana!
Dave-do you have inside connections?? Is that the name they chose?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just saw pictures of the 'three 'of them leaving the hospital. Geez... Kate looks fabulous after just giving birth!! I'm sure she had some help with make-up and hair though,


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pixiesmom said:


> They seem to be fairly calm and go with the flow kind of people. I was hoping for a girl named Diana!
> Dave-do you have inside connections?? Is that the name they chose?


Same here and thought they might choose Spencer for a middle name to honor Diana.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> They seem to be fairly calm and go with the flow kind of people. I was hoping for a girl named Diana!
> Dave-do you have inside connections?? Is that the name they chose?


no they picked George :Cry:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Congratulations to the prince and duchess*



davetgabby said:


> no they picked George :Cry:


Sorry dave:nono: Maybe next time!


----------

